# Catching Lorians attention



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Evening ive sent 2 pms to @Lorian.

Ive become a rep for TPW and wondered if possible to have profile changed to company rep like all other company reps 

Sean


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

sean 162 said:


> Evening ive sent 2 pms to @Lorian.
> 
> Ive become a rep for TPW and wondered if possible to have profile changed to company rep like all other company reps
> 
> Sean


Sorry for the delay.

Done!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ur a gentleman

Many thanks


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Any chance you could delete my account Lorian? I did ask nicely? Pretty please?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Any chance you could delete my account Lorian? I did ask nicely? Pretty please?


but you're only 96 posts from being platinum :surrender:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Any chance you could delete my account Lorian? I did ask nicely? Pretty please?


Whyyyyyy


----------

